# Silent WIngs 2 - 3 Pin oder PWM?



## SirBacon (26. Januar 2015)

Tach Leute! 

Also, da ich momentan irgendwie den Drang habe meinen PC möglichst leise zu bekommen, würde ich gerne wissen ob ich die SW2 PWM so leise bekomme wie die 3 Pin SW2.
Ich habe nämlich 4 Cryorig XF140 bei ZackZack ergattern können, aber diese sind selbst auf niedrigster Drehzahl um einiges lauter als die Standard Fractal Lüfter auf 7V.
Deswegen bin ich momentan ein bisschen abgeneigt gegenüber PWM. Laut Alternate lassen sich die SW2 auf 0 RPM runterregeln. (Ist ja eigentlich nicht möglich, oder?)
PWM wäre natürlich um einiges gemütlicher. Ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin immer 'nen halben Meter zum PC zu rollen und die Voltanzahl zu ändern.
Also entweder 3 Pin SW2 mit 7/5V Adapter oder PWM.
Die PWM Lüfter sollten sich so weit runterregeln lassen, dass sie genau so laut sind wie der SW2 in meinem Netzteil.

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## XGamer98 (26. Januar 2015)

Also ich habe selber 4 mal die Silent Wings 2 PWM verbaut und ich hör sie nicht nicht mal wenn ich direkt mit dem Ohr 2-3 CM davon entfernt bin weil sie einfach von Festplatte und co. übertönt werden also kannst du ruhig zu PWM greifen das ist meiner Meinung nach die bessere Lüsung einfach auf grund von bequemlichkeit. Wie laut sie bei maximaler Lautstärke werden kann ich dir nicht sagen da sie bei mir nicht mal wirklich aufdrehen müssen selbst wenn alles unter Vollast läuft.
MfG, Niklas


----------



## George_van_Hinton (26. Januar 2015)

Meine beiden Cryorig XF140 laufen minimal mit 700 Umdrehungen -> 12V und 0% Pwm.   Mit einer Reduzierung der Spannugn auf 7V sind es dann 500 Umdrehungen und die Lüfter sind leise. 

Die Cryorig sind sehr leistungsstak und Lager und/oder Motor machen etwas mehr Krach als mir leib ist.  Die Kühlleistung ist dafür Top.

Zu den SW2 

Die 140mm lassen sich bei 0% PWM bis zum Stillstand regeln bzw. sie drehen mit 100 Umdrehungen nach. Die 120mm Mid-Speed gehen bis auf 400 runter.  

Ich bezeichne das aus meinem R5  herraus als leise. Die Cryorigs von meinem R1 Ultimate höre ich auf 700 noch.

Edit:

Ich würde wenn die PWM Variante nehmen. Großer Regelbereich über das MoBo ohne zusätzliche Lüftersteuerung oder Adapter.

Es gibt schöne 5fache Y-Kabel für PWM-Lüfter, so kann kan alle Lüfter im Gehäuse und am CPU-Kühler zusammen regeln.


----------



## Cinnayum (26. Januar 2015)

PWM wird wahrscheinlich bei ansonsten gleicher Konstruktion immer lauter sein, als eine ordentliche gleichmäßige Ansteuerung per abgesenkter Spannung.

Der 3-Pin-Anschluss ist, wenn ein verstellbares Poti oder andere Spannungsregelung dahintersteckt die aufwändigere Lösung auf Board-Seite.
Der 4. Pin suggeriert ja "besser" oder "mehr", das ist es aber nicht, da PWM vollständig in Software umgesetzt ist und nur eine schnelle Abfolge von "an" und "aus" darstellt.
Deshalb läuft PWM immer "unrunder". Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung mit einigen Scythe, Antec, Xigmatek und BQ-Lüftern.

 Als Gehäuse / CPU-Lüfter habe ich einfache Pure Wings 120mm genommen, weil ich den ganzen Zubehörkrams der Silent Wings eh nur weggeworfen hätte  . Und die hört man ggü. der Festplatte nicht heraus. Wenn die aus ist, bildet das Gemenge aus NT (auch BQ), Pure Wings und Grafikkartengrundrauschen eine einheitliche und sehr ruhige "PC ist an, nervt aber nicht"-Rauschkulisse.


----------



## SirBacon (26. Januar 2015)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> PWM wird wahrscheinlich bei ansonsten gleicher Konstruktion immer lauter sein, als eine ordentliche gleichmäßige Ansteuerung per abgesenkter Spannung.
> 
> Der 3-Pin-Anschluss ist, wenn ein verstellbares Poti oder andere Spannungsregelung dahintersteckt die aufwändigere Lösung auf Board-Seite.
> Der 4. Pin suggeriert ja "besser" oder "mehr", das ist es aber nicht, da PWM vollständig in Software umgesetzt ist und nur eine schnelle Abfolge von "an" und "aus" darstellt.
> ...



Ist der Pure Wings 2 denn der Silent Wings 2 ohne Zubehör? Der kostet ja weniger als die Hälfte.


----------



## gorgeous188 (26. Januar 2015)

Zumindest der Rahmen ist schonmal anders. Der PureWings hat den uralten Standard mit zwei Montagelöchern auf beiden Seiten. Die SilentWings haben haben nur einen Rahmen in der Mitte, dort kann man Gummipuffer einhängen oder Plastikmontagerohre für die Schrauben. Ist doof zu erklären, ich weiß


----------

